# 3oz glass pico tank?!



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

some new fangled Crate & Barrel web sight has these;

 3.5" square $7 

It's _probably_ impractical as a viable fish tank
but you could use it for other fishy things like;

- isolate a plant or fish for macro photography
- display or present a plant or fish at your next swap meet in a clearly viewable way
- upside down can isolate a delicate plant while it's first taking root
- partially buried and covered side way down might pass as a observable cave
- hold and display any of your live food, before their ultimate demise
- use it in a larger tank with gravel and a rooted plant established in it,
in order to raise that feature plant above the gravel line in a classy way.
nice idea for growing Rotala Goias since the stems will creep over and down.
- mini aquascape gift container you would first establish in a larger tank,
then you would remove the cube, gravel plants and all, and give it as a gift,
that the recipient would ultimately integrate into their own planted tank.
it would probably be better if you used a fibrous substrate that the plants
could adhere to, so they won't get shifted around during gentle transport.

I'm sure the collective genius assembled here
can come up with a few more fish applications.


----------



## daFrimpster (Mar 7, 2005)

The low vase is interesting too 14"Wx5"Dx4"H
It could be a shrimp tank. It is a lttle over a gallon in volume


----------



## SnBMeg (Mar 14, 2007)

So very tempting. I've been wanting to bring some small aquatic plants into my cubicle at work. >_>

Is there anything that can grow emergent that could fit in something like that?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (May 18, 2006)

So cool!!!! I want!!!! So gald I am broke. lol I like the long one in the link.


----------



## FelixAvery (Jan 11, 2007)

looks good for wabi-kusa


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Department stores here have loads of those tiny Box Vases. Could make an interesting Pico.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

sweet, i can see it now, nano forum swamped with 3oz cubes.


----------



## Solstice (Jan 9, 2006)

lol

I just picked up two of the low vases for some plant-only tanks  I don't think that will break the company's stupid, new "no pets" rule.


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Wowee, looks so cool! 

The thin flat vase, I can totally imagine putting some vallisneria in it. Oh-la-la! Would look so COOL.
Too bad vall would probably grow out of the vase too fast though. And that it's not even available online. -o-

Hell, I even want to try another planted "tank" with maybe one shrimp in the tall vase.
Too cool. I think I will order some. Thanks for letting us know about this!

Edit:








This one would make an amazing wabi-kusa/mini-paladarium if you take the candle out.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2007)

Solstice said:


> lol
> 
> I just picked up two of the low vases for some plant-only tanks  I don't think that will break the company's stupid, new "no pets" rule.


the "low" vases are pretty neat! approx 1.2 gallons and have great dimensions... i think i'm going to pick one of these guys up too for another project sometime in the future :tongue:


----------



## tundrafour (Sep 25, 2006)

Spypet, thanks for the heads up. I ordered a low vase and a square vase. FedEx just dropped them off (two days earlier than I expected, no less) and I'm really impressed, especially for the price. Most of the vases I look at in floral shops, Ikea, Target, etc., have bad dimensions for use in aquaria and usually don't have very good clarity, either. The dimensions of these vases are awesome (I think the low vase could make a pretty fantastic paludarium-esque wabikusa similar to Steven Chong's) and the clarity is amazing. Really excited about this!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

tundra, welcome to PTF roud:

I ordered two tall vases that should arrive this week, mostly as a temporary setting to photograph isolated fish and plant stems. Someone sent me a stringy moss sample, so maybe I'll do a vase with just that in it, we'll see. I'm still struggling to master regular size tank keeping, so I'll keep the nano tanks to veterans like you. I hope people will eventually return and post photo's on PTF of what cool things they did with their vases. I know I will 




*UPDATE: after only a Month 3/4 full of water sitting flat on a shelf, my 4x4x12" high vase just failed with water dripping from a bottom seam all over the place. so be warned that Cheap and made in China may not be a good combination when it comes to reliably holding water.*


----------

